# Larger screen cell phones



## Cctrayders (Jan 15, 2018)

Been using an iphone 5c, paid for and provided by my son, but wanting a larger screen.  Could have him get me a 7Plus, but not sure wanting to commit to 2 yrs b/c I'd feel I should contribute at least the cost of the phone and recently retired and not confident with monthly income/expenses yet.($56 to pay off 5c and about $22/mo for 7Plus). Anyway, I've seen much cheaper big screen phones at Kroger or Walmart. Anyone have any experience with these less expensive phones? Any good? or waste of money where I'll end up getting the 7Plus anyway? I don't use all the fancier iphone, but want good basics and internet. Opinions, pls. thanks!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2018)

Check out Gazzell.com before you buy. I bought my wife’s and my IPhone 6s Plus from them and they work great...at a much lower price. We had the 5s and sold both of them back to Gazzell.  Pappy.


----------



## Mike (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a Samsung Galaxy, a very good phone.

Mike.


----------



## kteas1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Depends on you the user. IPhone has great speed, great camera, fast processor. If you are not a "power user" and really don't care about super camera, and high spec power phone. Then a cheaper model would serve you well. Samsung and Apple are great, but you don't have to get the newest model. Look at the iPhone 6 plus. Galaxy note 4. Older models but great quality at a lower price. Other good phones for less money, LG, Motorola etc. They have larger screen phones.

Minimum Specs I would look for.
Android phones. 
Qualcomm 820 processor or above. 
3gb ram
32 gig internal memory. 64 preferred but 32 will work. 

This will get you the speed you'll want probably, without breaking the bank. Should be sub 400. 00. Some around 300.00. Today's 800.00 phone is next year's 500.00 phone. 


Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HipGnosis (Jan 21, 2018)

First you need to know what cell carrier / provider you are using.  Not all phones work on all carriers and not all carriers work with all phones - esp. iPhones.
Go to the website of the carrier and look for 'compatible phones' or 'bring your own phone' (aka BYOP).  If you can't find it, call their customer service.
Most any phone you get now will be bigger and better.
Last year I went from a 5" phone to a 6".  (the 5c is 4" btw)  The 6" is a nice phone (android), but it was awkward to carry because it wouldn't fit in all my pockets, etc.  When it broke, I got a 5.5" phone instead of repairing it.  I'm very happy with the 5.5".
If you do buy a used phone, go to a reputable co (like gazelle).
And only get a phone that you can replace the battery - some phone's batteries can only be replaced by a repair center.  Batteries only last so long.


----------



## kteas1 (Jan 31, 2018)

If you want large screen user replaceable battery, Motorola, or Samsung note 4. You can buy spare batteries, and swap them out. That way you don't need a charge for a long time. But almost all newer phones stopped that. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cctrayders (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks for suggestions!


----------

